# Allegra



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Allegra (fexofenadine hydrochloride) has been shown in some research studies to reduce D and normalize stool consistency. There is some evidence that IBS sufferers may have too much histamine. Allegra is referred to as a 2nd and 3rd generation antihistamine. The usual side effects from antihistmines, dry mouth and sleepiness, are not present.

I was encouraged by this person's story with Allegra, albeit he has colitis vs. IBS; http://www.ihaveuc.com/toms-success-against-colitis-with-fexofenadine/

This person who has IBS posted an encouraging note; http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/88057-allegra/

I thought I would give Allegra a try.

I took 120 mg (24 hour dose) with breakfast.

Within 30 minutes I had very dramatic left side cramping, followed by multiple bowel movements. After 3 hours, the bowel movements have continued, albeit the cramping has subsided.

Allegra for me at this strength actually makes things worse.









Maybe IBS-C sufferers can benefit from this?

Jeff


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't noticed any GI reaction when I've taken Allegra for allergies. Some people do seem to find antihistamines can reduce mucus and diarrhea, but that assumes you tolerate that particular antihistamine.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm going to try Allegra again at 1/4 the dose, ie: 30mg and see if anything positive comes of it.


----------



## Feathers_McGraw (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting. I recently switched from Loratadine to Allegra because Loratadine is packaged with Lactose and I need to take something for my allergies. I'll have to check my food log when I get home, but I wonder if the Allegra has been partially responsibly for my recent flare-ups.


----------

